# Anyone bikepacking on an MCR or SIR?



## Dan_AZ (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm looking for 29'er hard tail to mess around with but also plan to use it for bikepacking. 

The Surly forum has quite a few pictures of Karate Monkey's built up for bikepacking. El Mariachi actually mentions it in thier bike description. I would think all steel 29'ers would be good for this.

I heard the MCR and SIR described as more nimble and lighter than Vassago, KM, and El Mar. Would you feel comfortable on a week long trip loaded up with bags in the back country? Are they durable enough?

I'd love to see pictures if you've got them.

Thanks.
Dan


----------



## 29ftw (Apr 28, 2010)

pretty sure Dejay (niner team rider) is doing the GDR on a sir this year. i think there was a pic of his bike loaded up on niners FB page

i wouldn't mind spending week straight on my mcr if i had the time..def sturdy and comfy enough to do so.


----------



## ozynigma (May 17, 2006)

Not many steel 29'ers have the proper rack mounting points on the drop outs and seat stays.

The KM does but it cannot run rear discs and a rack at the same time.

The Salsa Fargo does but it is set up for drop bars and might feel a bit short in the top tube with flat bars.

I have just purchased a Surly Troll which is a 26" steel hardtail with every imaginable mounting point. It can run up to 26 x 2.7's or as I am running 29 x 35mm slicks for commuting (with room to spare).

I also have a set of 35mm cyclocross tyres which I reckon would set this bike up great for back road bikepacking.

I have set it up with a rigid carbon fork but it is suspension corrected to take a 100mm suspension fork.

Here is a photo almost completed, just need CRC to send me the correct front brake/shifter.


Untitled by ozynigma, on Flickr

I really wanted to try my new SIR9 (when the carbon fork arrives) as a geared commuter but the lack of rack mounts killed that idea. I wish Niner would put rack mounts on at least some of their hardtail frames.


----------



## Dan_AZ (Mar 24, 2007)

ozynigma said:


> Not many steel 29'ers have the proper rack mounting points on the drop outs and seat stays.
> 
> The KM does but it cannot run rear discs and a rack at the same time.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of using bags like these so rack mounts wouldn't be required.

I can see why you'd need a rack for a commuter though with laptops, clothes that can't be rolled into a ball, etc.


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

ozynigma said:


> Not many steel 29'ers have the proper rack mounting points on the drop outs and seat stays.
> 
> The KM does but it cannot run rear discs and a rack at the same time.


here's an option: http://www.freeload.co.nz/

perfect for bikes with *no *mounting hardware. Can even be run on dual suspension frame and suspension forks!

Elvis.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

The MCR/SIR has no rack mounts, but if you're not a giant you might be able to pull a trailer without over-stressing the rear triangle. As it is, Niner advised against me (185#) doing any heavy singletrack trailering, but said dirt/gravel roads would be fine. My question had been specific to the BOB trailer which mounts to the axle - if you load it too high, even below its maximum rated load, it can put a pretty good twist on the rear triangle when you maneuver. Add a few frame bags and a backpack and you might be good to go.
I can ride my MCR all day.

-F


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Dan_AZ, What did you decide? I'm thinking of doing the same.


----------



## Dan_AZ (Mar 24, 2007)

Well the steel 29er hardtail was going to be an addition to my Yeti 575 until I busted the Yeti frame in Moab.

I sold the new warranty frame which gave me a bigger war chest...so I opted for one bike to do it all rather than an all mountain bike and a steel hardtail 29er. I got a carbon Tallboy. 

That said before the scenario above played out I made up my mind on the El Mar for a few reasons. I rode one and liked it. I Googled a lot of pictures of broken drive side Niner chain stays which my LBS confirmed. I'm 215 fully loaded with water during the summer and 240 bike packing. The big trip I had planned was remote and I had a bad gut feel after seeing the pictures so I opted for burly. Now that I have the Tallboy I still want to build a SS El Mar. It's a fun bike.


----------



## Indik (Jun 9, 2011)

I`m doing light backpacking on a MCR. I`ve been using it for 1 season and got it used (frame is 08 or 09). I`m 145lbs + 20lbs of gear.
Great bike, no problems at all :thumbsup:

p.s. Can`t post pictures because of low post count, sorry..


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

My buddy just got a Surly Ogre for bikepacking. It's got a ton of hundred braze-ons, seemed like the ultimate bikepacking 29er.


----------



## I Drink Blatz (Aug 24, 2005)

Used an EMD with an OMM rack. Worked great


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I've used both bikes extensively and I would say they are not ideal for bikepacking. I'm 145 xc rider and I find the MCR to be a lively, forgiving ride. There's a lot of springy action to the frame and it works beautifully with their steel fork.

I would say that any kind of racks or other bike weight will screw up the ride.

Stiffer, beefier, cheaper bikes will be a lot more suited for this application.

fc


----------



## DenisVTT (Feb 3, 2012)

I did the Tour Divide last year on my MCR.

I'm 6'2, around 200 pounds (less when I finished...), and the total weight of the bike with gear, some food and water was around 60 pounds.

Overall, I thought it was the right choice, although there are times when my butt could have used a rear suspension. Having said that, I was on it 16 hours a day, so I'm not sure that could compare to a regular, non-race bikepacking trip. When I do my regular one-day rides around where I live, it's comfortable. But it's not loaded.


----------



## petersbike (Apr 5, 2006)

*Mcr*

Did the Colorado Trail Race on my MCR last year. I thought it was perfect, wouldn't change a thing.


----------

